# How much pulled pork?



## lintonkennels (Jun 2, 2010)

I am wanting to do some pulled pork for my sister-in laws grad party.  There is going to be ruffly 25 people not many kids I don't think.  I was just wondering about how many pounds should I be smoking to feed everyone.  I have never done any pork butts before.  The party is on Sunday and I was thinking about smoking on Saturday.  Any feed back you guys can give me will help out a lot.  Thanks a lot   O yeah almost for got I wilkl defently do some pictures for this smoke to.


----------



## newflame (Jun 2, 2010)

I would say you're gonna get about a 45-50% yield from pork butts after pulling, taking out fat, etc..so if you think about it like this, 10 lbs of uncooked pork butt is gonna give you about 5-5.5 lbs of cooked meat.  I always figure about .25 lbs per sandwich (which is a pretty decent sized sandwich) so if you've got 25 people, and you figure .25 lbs per sandwich you're gonna need 6.25 lbs of cooked meat for each person to have a sandwich...now you're probably thinking, some people are gonna have two sandwiches, i know i would..so I would plan on having about 10-12 lbs of cooked meat (you're probably gonna have leftovers but that's not a bad thing.) all in all i'd say two 10-12 lb raw, bone in pork butts should suit you just fine.  If you've never done one before make sure you do some reading up on how to prepare them correctly, also make sure that you leave yourself enough time to cook them, start saturday morning and you should be fine.  hope this helps.


----------



## graybeard (Jun 2, 2010)

Newflames math is about right butt I wood go with three, 7 pounders mainly because of the shorter smoking time. Actually, I wood smoke 4 and enjoy the leftovers!!

beard


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 2, 2010)

Make sure you leave yourself plenty of time as they mentioned. Or are you planning on smoking them ahead of time and reheating them for the big day?


----------



## sqwib (Jun 3, 2010)

I agree with graybeard, you can always freeze in a vac sealer or ziploc and reheat in boiling water if you get porked out.


----------

